# 3arabians is no longer



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

At least in the spirit of what it meant when I thought up this UWN screen name 5 years ago.

With a heavy heart and after 26+ years of life and 17 under my ownership I am taking Frisco to be put down next week. He is still a happy horse now but over the past 2 months has really gone down hill with weight. I think he must have cancer or is just flat out old and losing weight like mad. I'm going to put him to bed before he really gets sick and suffers. So my last Arabians time has come.
View attachment 136917
View attachment 136919
View attachment 136921
View attachment 136923


Horses are a different kind of animal to own. Unlike a dog where you get that emotional bond that you share together - horses are more of a one sided emotional bond it seems. No wagging it's tell or barking with excitement when they see you pull in the driveway here. Nonetheless, the bond between a man and his horse is remarkable. Here are some pics of my man Frisco and his younger protege buex with me and my bro huntilidrop doing our favorite activity over the years.














View attachment 136913


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Here are the original 3 Arabians on antelope island a few years ago before I sold the 2 reds. My wife daughter and I on a ride.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear. I've never had horses, but it seems the animals we spend our lives with are a lot like kids. Sometimes they are a real pain in the aZZ, and they are a lot of work, but they add another layer of richness and enjoyment to life(and hunting). Sounds like you two have shared a lot of adventure over the years. 

Hope you find more adventures this year and can always look back fondly.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear. I think I was born on horseback and have had many over the years. Some knuckleheads, and then the great ones. There is a bond for sure and some kinda act like a dog at times, getting excited when you drive in and they run to the gate to greet you. 


Its tough I know.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dang man, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

I support your decision. I did the same on an old ranch horse a few years back. You are right, they really could care less about you, it’s more like a professional relationship, and they expect you to do your part. It is still tough.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

That sucks! I am sorry for your loss. I wish good horses and dogs could live as long as we do! Always seems like the dumb knot headed ones live the longest. I love horses and I hate horses all at the same time which is weird. They are either the greatest asset or worst liability all wrapped up into one. I kinda compare them to a wife but only around close friends and I do so very quietly...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Badin said:


> I support your decision. I did the same on an old ranch horse a few years back. You are right, they really could care less about you, it's more like a professional relationship, and they expect you to do your part. It is still tough.


Ha! Correct!! This triggered a memory about doing your part. Frisco always had a behavior over the years with anyone that rode him. If you got too comfortable on him and lazy he would first give you what seemed like an annoyed glance. A slight turn of the head with one eye turned back at you. I learned pretty quick that when I noticed his look that meant I needed to tighten the reins a little or give him a slight kick to let him know I was doing my part. If I didn't catch his look right away he would always give a quick and short 3-4 step burst to wake me up as if to say "hey man! Wake up, you haven't been riding me for awhile now and I'm not doing everything by myself anymore."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear! I am sure you helped him have a good life though, he couldn't have had a better "business partner" as was put above.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Horses scare me. I've sworn an oath to never ride another in my life. That said, I'm truly sorry.


----------

